# Weight of Deda Alanera



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

I am looking for a different stem and handlebar. My question is now much the Deda Alanera ( 90x42) weighs. I've seen weighs between 300g-460g!! Thats a huge differance. Also, my next choice was a FSA K-force stem 100 and Kestrel EMS Pro SL 42. Any help would be great. Thanks!!

Carlos


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*K-force carbon stem is a tank*

12cm stem I had, weighed well over 200gms. If the quality had been better, I would have stuck with it. I thought that the quality ie. finish left much to be desired for a stem as costly as the K-force....


----------



## glia (Jun 29, 2003)

*about 420g*

but the best bars/stem money can buy!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I use the same bars.*

I have a set of the Kestrel EMS Pro SL in 42, great set of bars. I've been using them for about a year and a half and no problems. 

For a stem look at the Ritchey WCS, It's 125 grams and can be tuned with titanium bolts from www.hyperbolts.com for a total weight of 117 grams. For the best deal on the stem check www.bestbikebuys.com



los318 said:


> I am looking for a different stem and handlebar. My question is now much the Deda Alanera ( 90x42) weighs. I've seen weighs between 300g-460g!! Thats a huge differance. Also, my next choice was a FSA K-force stem 100 and Kestrel EMS Pro SL 42. Any help would be great. Thanks!!
> 
> Carlos


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

well, I've decided on my second choice for now. I went w/a Kestrel EMS PRO SL and Syntace stem. So far i'm enjoying my choice. 

Carlos


----------

